# Springer Pusher Tugs



## Mr-Tomcat

On another site the Springer is taking off big time I have started to build one and when John has finished playing around with the Zwarte Zee I'm going to gug him to build one, has anyone else got one running or building one and if so can we have piccies please.

Andy.(Thumb)


----------



## Naviguesser

Funny they should show up on this site, I designed them several years ago. In fact the original is sitting in my garage as I type this. They were based on a yard tug my father used at a yard he owned in Seattle in the 1970's. I introduced them to the club I was a member of at the time called Northwest RC Shipmodelers. How'd you hear about them?


----------



## Peter Dryden

Naviguesser, I think the site that Andy is referring to is:-

www.modelboatmayhem.co.uk

Which is an excellent resouce for the model boat builder, it has its own springer tug section.
Well worth registering and having a gander at the forums.

Peter.


----------



## Mr-Tomcat

Naviguesser: Expect a bill in the post for the cost of the boat I hold you personaly responsible for all costs incured in the building of the boat, now then where did I put your address. Yes Model Boat Forum very good site and to think that something so small and easy to build has such a following, I'm looking forward to getting mine in the bath just to seer how it floats.

All the best Andy.


----------



## Naviguesser

Peter Dryden said:


> Naviguesser, I think the site that Andy is referring to is:-
> 
> www.modelboatmayhem.co.uk
> 
> Which is an excellent resouce for the model boat builder, it has its own springer tug section.
> Well worth registering and having a gander at the forums.
> 
> Peter.


It's taking off on several sites actually. Alot of clubs are building it in this country, in fact last October I was in San Francisco while the SF Model Yacht Club was having their Springer class regatta. This thread is the first I'm hearing of it being built outside the US. I'm glad people are enjoying it.

Thread on RC Groups about these boats:

http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=522762

Picture from the San Francisco regatta I attended:


----------



## Naviguesser

Mr-Tomcat said:


> Naviguesser: Expect a bill in the post for the cost of the boat I hold you personaly responsible for all costs incured in the building of the boat, now then where did I put your address. Yes Model Boat Forum very good site and to think that something so small and easy to build has such a following, I'm looking forward to getting mine in the bath just to seer how it floats.
> 
> All the best Andy.


Okay, be sure to include a return address so I can bill you for royalties (Jester)


----------



## Mr-Tomcat

OK quick on that one ha ha. I'm the only one I think to be building one in our club I will take the hull with me on Sunday and find out what others think, I'm building mine with twin korts but I'll build another if needed.

Andy.


----------



## Peter Dryden

Sorry Andy it states specificaly in the Springer tug build regs no Korts allowed
But you can always be a renegade and outlaw
Just registered on the American site and read the rules for building the tugs, quite interesting.
Like you I think I would build a one that conformed and then another that really pushed the boat out(pardon the pun)


----------



## Naviguesser

Mr-Tomcat said:


> OK quick on that one ha ha. I'm the only one I think to be building one in our club I will take the hull with me on Sunday and find out what others think, I'm building mine with twin korts but I'll build another if needed.
> 
> Andy.


I actually built a twin screw version too, on one of the first hulls in fact. It is in this picture at the bottom. I built the hull, superstructure and installed the running gear but the guy I sold it to is responsible for the paint and detail. 










EDIT: I guess the picture doesn't like to be linked...


----------



## Mr-Tomcat

If you go onto Model Boat Forum and click on Springer tugs I've posted some piccies of the build so far, bit of a mess with the resin earlier more runs than a 10.000 meter race.

Andy.


----------



## Naviguesser

Nothing wrong with that, just gives you something to improve on with the next one. I was lucky, my father owned a couple of yards that built fiberglass (and wooden) boats several years ago so I had a good teacher as far as glass work goes. It's on of those things you just have to practice and develop your own system for, especially if you don't have a teacher. Keep posting pictures, I'm interested to see how it comes out. What's funny is that I have designed and scratch built several boats and this is my least favorite and definitely the worst looking, go figure it would become popular


----------



## Mr-Tomcat

Just think how many pople have fun out of your idea, that should be enough in it's self for you to get your boat out of the garage charge some batteries and off you go, first voyage for mine will be the bath.(Jester) 

Andy (Thumb)


----------



## Naviguesser

Mr-Tomcat said:


> Just think how many pople have fun out of your idea, that should be enough in it's self for you to get your boat out of the garage charge some batteries and off you go, first voyage for mine will be the bath.(Jester)
> 
> Andy (Thumb)


I'm busy studying for my 3/O license at the moment (Cloud)


----------



## Mr-Tomcat

Maybe next year, only a few days away, good luck.

Andy.(Thumb)


----------



## Naviguesser

Thanks, I'm looking forward to getting back out there and making some money.


----------



## ddraigmor

Oi! I have enough on my plate repairing my 'Zwarte Zee' and then doing a whole repaint into the old Smit colours - andn a rename to 'Witte Zee'!

Springers? Oh well, we'll see.......

Jonty


----------



## Mr-Tomcat

I think the curiosity will get to much for you John, you'll have two in the water by the summer, remember the Springer doesn't take much room to build.(Thumb) 

Andy(Frogger)


----------

